# Vieja Fenestratus!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm kind of excited, I just a got a slew of these from another member on the c-f! As soon as they get comfortable I'll try and get a good picture of the little fellows


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Send me a male!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh honey they're only an inch right now! :lol: Maybe when they get older... How does international shipping work anyway?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I have no idea...but one of these days I'm going to HAVE to find Vixen a boyfriend. It's such a shame to keep her all by herself.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you have a picture of her? Is she pink or "standard" These are standard... but I also want pinks! Who am I kidding I want everything :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

She's a "standard/blue".


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Wicked awesome! God they're so awesome looking arn't they?

Ok... Enlighten me on how you know she's a female. I can't sex vieja or paratheraps if my life depended on it :lol: She sure is gorgeous! I can't wait!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol well I was told she was a female when I bought her, since she was full grown at the time. She's never laid eggs for me, but I recently had her divided with Talon (male midas) and she was getting ready to, her egg tub started to drop a big until I took her back out. She's also on the small side, about 10" - I know she wasn't stunted because she grew up in a 240gal tank.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Why ship to Canada when you can just drop them off right down the road? :thumb: 
Get your hands on a boat and meet half way on Lake Erie.
Your right, they really are stunning.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey now, all I want is one solo male  Don't rain on my parade, lol.


----------



## Leviathan64 (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe we can work together :thumb: Eventually he'll cave to pressure.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not so sure guys, I might wait a long long time before getting rid of any of them. I'd like one maybe two pair then a big male for the display tank.... After that the war can begin for the remaining 15


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, see...15, and all I want is ONE male!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, if i could sex them at an inch I'd be glad to send you one... but I can't seem to sex them at 12" ! :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol fair enough I suppose. You'll figure it out as they grow, and then I'll be in business


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, if I run with the theory of the one who grows the fastest out of a group of twenty is more than likely a male... I could send you that one... Then another male should rise up after that one's gone...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

There ya go, see? Valid logic to me


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

Sup fish guy?
How are the little fellows doing ?
I have another batch like 500 comming up 
Thats a part of the batch


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

FishGuy they are from Pink pair they just dont have pigment on it yet here are the parents

Father










Mother


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Son of a...they're everywhere except anywhere near HERE!


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

If you were in US i had a male that i didnt know what to do with it and i sold it for $35 guy picked it up like 5 days ago 
But you know what my trucks go to Vancouver 
FishGuy how did you liek the delivery?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Delivery was borderline drug deal! :lol: It worked perfect...

Are you saying the ones I have are pink?


----------



## sselraven (Jun 17, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Those don't look like the pinks I've seen pictures of...then again, they don't really look like the blues, either.

Scrap this plan. I need a blue male.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Those don't look like the pinks I've seen pictures of...then again, they don't really look like the blues, either.
> 
> Scrap this plan. I need a blue male.


Probably like midas/red devil the yellow/pink color comes with age.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, the ones sselraven pictured sure don't look like pinks to me... Pinks are... well... pink...

The ones sselraven pictured don't look as intensly colored as SK's on the previous page but they look like common fens to me...

Here's a pink in this thread:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... enestratus


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, that's what I think of when I think pink fenestratus. I don't have any personal experience with the pinks, but to my understanding it's something they're like almost from the get-go?

The ones pictured also look very elongated to me?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I had pinks along long time ago... They were always pink... I know that when Jwipples spawn they get all crazy with black splotches coming and going... I never saw that or remember that when I had mine...

I see what you're talking about with the elongatedness but I guess that really doesn't bother me much... :fish:


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Lake Erie?????? :lol: British Columbia, Canada is a long long way from Lake Erie.


----------

